# Flash System Recommendation (Not too many bells and whistles)



## M.R. (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi

I'm new here.
I tried to google a bit, but google doesn't seem to do the trick.

I'm looking for flash system that I can use on multiple camera brands.
I've noticed in my research lots are limited to certain brand.

I want the system to be
Useable on location/Accu/Battery
Accessory friendly (S-type Bowens mount?)
Decent light quality
Robust
Future friendly/Start small and expand in the future

I don't need
The latest technology
Lightweight (not necessarily, but of course handy)

*Handy* if it can be used for several types of photography outdoors/studio/portrait/product/etc.

Wondering if there are certain older second hand types of sets that I should look for.
Is older second hand flash set worth it? Things to look out for with flash heads/systems when buying second hand?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 10, 2019)

ive had good experience with yongnuo.
its a relatively cheap made-in-china system, but their last few iterations have been fairly sophisticated, even utilizing TTL for Nikon and Canon. I use the same flashes and triggers that i got for my Nikon cameras on my Fuji cameras. they wont TTL, but i mostly used them on manual anyway so it wasnt a big deal. for manual use the flashes and triggers will work with any camera that has a hot shoe mount. 
the newest flashes have built in radio controllers, but i still have the older ones that require separate transmitters.
ive had them for several years now and they seem to be fairly reliable. i cant say they are batting 1000, but they are easily 95% as good as my OEM Nikon flashes were at 1/3 (or less) the price.


----------



## JBPhotog (Apr 11, 2019)

M.R. said:


> I want the system to be
> Useable on location/Accu/Battery
> Accessory friendly (S-type Bowens mount?)
> Decent light quality
> ...



Unfortunately, there is a bit of a contradiction in your 
'wants' and 'don't needs' since most the battery style strobes with Bowens mount are the latest technology. Virtually all the flashes are decent light quality, meaning good Kelvin but modifier can influence the character of the light. I would steer away from speed lights that are camera specific, there are many inexpensive hot shoe only types that you can use with modifiers of many brands. If you want to go strobe then there too are a bunch of choices with dedicated triggers that are not that expensive. Start with a budget and see how much to can get and give up then decide if that works for you.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2019)

Godox is the better-engineered MIC speedlight brand that has, in some ways, taken the lead that Yongnuo use to have.

SEE their official site: GODOX PHOTO EQUIPMENT CO.,LTD


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2019)

See: Why Godox is succeeding where Yongnuo failed - DIY Photography

For studio flash information/available products in ONE place: see

Studio Flash Lighting Kits for sale | eBay


----------



## JBPhotog (Apr 12, 2019)

Derrel said:


> See: Why Godox is succeeding where Yongnuo failed - DIY Photography



Although from 2017 a good overview between the two systems, even more relevant today as Godox has made a number of advancements.

I own 4 Yongnuo 560 II’s bought many years ago, I too wouldn’t invest further into their ecosystem. I have bought a few Godox products and so far they are just fine.


----------



## GrantWoj (Apr 29, 2019)

Sorry, going to steal a question quick. Interesting to hear about Godox vs Yongnuo. I was just looking at getting a YN560 IV, but after seeing this I looked up a Godox around the same price and found the TT600, would you advise to go with the TT600? I'm not familiar with flashes really, was just looking for a cheap option to start learning how to use flash correctly.


----------



## adamhiram (Apr 29, 2019)

GrantWoj said:


> would you advise to go with the TT600


Yes.  I use 3 of them in my setup.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 29, 2019)

To get camera brand independence, you have to give up TTL.
The wiring for each camera brand is different.
Having said that, IF the transmitter/trigger can simply be changed, example Nikon to Olympus, then you do have some degree of brand independence.  You just have to change the transmitter, but the rest of the kit is not affected.

The 'on-location' can be tricky.

Do you have AC power at the site?  

If not then you need battery.  But direct battery or via an inverter?  And does the unit have an AC option, for when you are near AC power?
A few of us use older pack units.  And they are transportable.  But they need to be plugged into AC.
I use Speedotron black and brown line units.  I started with the affordable brown line and move to the black line as I could find units that I could afford.


----------



## JBPhotog (Apr 30, 2019)

Here’s a video posted today on Yootoob comparing Yongnuo and Godox from FJH Photography if this helps.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

Video is 100% on-point...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

ac12 said:


> T
> 
> If not then you need battery.  But direct battery or via an inverter?  And does the unit have an AC option, for when you are near AC power?
> A few of us use older pack units.  And they are transportable.  But they need to be plugged into AC.
> I use Speedotron black and brown line units.  I started with the affordable brown line and move to the black line as I could find units that I could afford.



*Direct, DC battery*, or 1*15-120 volt AC via a battery and sine wave inverter*


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

See; 
*Tronix Explorer - Innovatronix*

I have had an Explorer since roughly 2006.


----------



## JBPhotog (Apr 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> See;
> *Tronix Explorer - Innovatronix*
> 
> I have had an Explorer since roughly 2006.



Great minds think alike, forget that fools seldom differ, LOL.

I have owned a Tronix Explorer XT for at least 10 years, swapped the internal batteries a couple of times. It has enough power to fire up my Speedotron Black Line 2403B with plenty of pops. FYI, I did a head mod on my 102's and swapped out the modelling light 2-way toggle with a 3-way toggle so I can turn off the fan in the head when my pack is powered off the Tronix.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

JP, I'm not so good with wiring, so I bought a set of beat up  103 heads  for $40 each from eBay back in 2007.  I paid like $200 for five of them, all without flash tubes. 

103 heads have no cooling fan, so they were perfect for use with  The inverter. None of the brown line heads use a cooling fan, for the majority of my location work has been with a D 402 packand 1 to 4 Brown Line flash heads


----------



## JBPhotog (Apr 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> JP, I'm not so good with wiring, so I bought a set of beat up  103 heads  for $40 each from eBay back in 2007.  I paid like $200 for five of them, all without flash tubes.
> 
> 103 heads have no cooling fan, so they were perfect for use with  The inverter. None of the brown line heads use a cooling fan, for the majority of my location work has been with a D 402 packand 1 to 4 Brown Line flash heads



Oh I was tempted to do the same but due to the international boarder shipping costs they were killing the deal. If you are interested in the mod I took photos of each step and drew up a schematic I'd be happy to send you.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah,  I would like a schematic I own a bunch of 102  Flash heads, and I would really love at times to turn off those stinking fans. A photo of the schematic or blueprint would be great.


----------



## JBPhotog (Apr 30, 2019)

I sent you a Dropbox link in a conversation thread. Let me know if you have any trouble with it.


----------

